# 54 Gallon hex Acrylic Aquarium



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

]just wanted to share the new aquarium, it was alot of work and alot of time but the end result i was so happy. There is 1 inch peat moss, then 1 inch sand and about 1 inch black gravel, bunch of live plants ( have no clue what they are), large driftwood, 1 Eheim 2217 canister filter, and a new 48 inch t5 lighting, hopefully did everthign right we will see. So here is the end result hope you all like, let me know your opions thanks so much for all your help with this..The only thing i still want to add is the air bubble wiht the led light in it to go behind the driftwood 








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Only one mistake on the plants...NOT ENOUGH!!  Kidding..a little. Looks good though. 

Is that bamboo in the right corner? If so, it is not an aquatic plant and will rot.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks alot, yea i no not enough plants but the back pocket was empty lol. yes its bamboo, how long will it last, petco is where i bought it at so i should not use it at all then


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure how long it will last. PETCO is notorious for having plants completely submerged that shouldn't be, giving you the idea that's the way they normally are.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

what should i look for when buying plants there, most the ones i got already just had roots on bottom and had a little weight wrapped around them to help keep together and weighted down, the 2 that had the bigger green leavves where in a pot, it said to wash the grey wet stuff off then plant. i cant remebber what they were called


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello rob. A very nice tank. Looks like you've made some good choices on the background, stem plants and midground, amazon sword. jrman is right, it appears you have a bamboo in the background to the right. This isn't necessarily an aquatic plant, but I've had a variety of this plant in one of my 55 Gs for several months and it's doing fairly well. You'll need to provide good lighting and dose a good liquid fert two to three times a week. 

Actually, there are a small number of nonaquatic plants that will grow for some time totally under water. I have a "Peace Lily" that isn't a true aquatic plant and it's doing pretty well and have some "Red Ginger" that under the right conditions will grow too.

Good luck with your new tank!

BBradbury


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks its means alot, i have worked hard on this and wanted to make a really nice tank, broke the bank on it though, but wanted and wanted so just bite the bullet and did it, still gonna add some more plants in the next month, got a deal on the aquarium from craigslist so not to bad, its relaxing is all i know, thanks again for all your help jrman83 and bbradbury,


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rob72 said:


> what should i look for when buying plants there, most the ones i got already just had roots on bottom and had a little weight wrapped around them to help keep together and weighted down, the 2 that had the bigger green leavves where in a pot, it said to wash the grey wet stuff off then plant. i cant remebber what they were called


IMO, don't buy plants there. Look around for a local store and see what they have. I have a few stores around me that have a much better selection than either Petco or Petsmart. You can also try online. This is the best option because of selection and quantity. Easier to fortify an entire tank at once to establish balance.

The problem with leaving plants that will rot in your tank is that one day they will look just fine and the next they are all over your tank in the form of a mess. They will rot from the inside.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

jrman i have nothen else around here that has anything, petsmart and petco, then a generic place that has alot of stuff as far as fish, driftwood, chemicals and filter stuff but no plants, i mean they have alot of good stuff and decent prices but no plants, i ordered alot from a place in AZ that shafted me really hard and the plants died about 1-2 weks later, some never did anything and most looked like somthing you would put in a brown paper bag and light it on the pourch of your worst enemy


----------

